# Are my bindings too wide for my boots?



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Can you get the straps tight over the boots? To the point that you know they won't be slipping?

Also, are you comfortable with them that tight?

If you answered yes to all three, you'll be fine. If you're concerned and can afford it, It might not hurt to take your boots into a shop and try some mediums.


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

The answer to all 3 is yes. I didn't take the pics with the boots on, but I have tried them on and they feel comfortable and tight enough. THanks for the help.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I have Flow bindings and this is fairly common. The binding base is wider in order to let your boot slide in and out. It made me nervous the first few rides, but I was fine after that. 

If anything, I like it at this point. When I strap in traditionally (standing, of course), it's easier to put my boot down in the footbed first try. When I tried this in other bindings I would sometimes catch the edge (strap connector) and the pressure would cause the board to slide a bit. No big deal, in the least, but it's a perk to have the extra real estate IMO. 

Happy Shredding.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Nah, this is common. Once strapped they won't move.


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

Awesome, great to here I don't have to shell out the cash for new ones.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Should've gotten the mediums. I believe Burton revised their size medium range: now it goes 8-11 (especially with slimmer boots).

I'd consider changing your bindings to medium for better fit.


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

I just took them out today and they worked perfectly for anyone who happens to come across this thread wondering if thats too much space or not. I would try mediums before I would just got with a large but since I already had the larges, and had no intentions of buying new boots when I bought the bindings, I am not going to waste money looking at mediums when these work perfectly fine.


----------

